# Evo X FQ360 Advice On Engine Bay Clean



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a go at cleaning my engine bay after adding so new Samco hoses today.

I got quite far but there is some yellow greasy muck on a lot of the engine bay and on some of the plastics - looks like waxoil.

I used white spirits to clean it off but there are places that I cannot get into, to scrub hard enough. Can I just cover it in white spirits and blast it with the pressure washer or is there another way.

Also, what do you use to make the dull paint shine? I thought of using a bit of rubbing compound and then polish, seal, wax?

Apologies for the phone photo


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

The yellow stuff could well be a kind of wax used in the transport process (can't remember the name of it for the life of me; sorry!) Using anything on it and then hitting it with high pressure water means that you'll then end up with a diluted form of solvent or chemical all over your engine and paintwork, so it's not ideal. 

Is it down on the chassis rails or further up? Maybe you can get at it from underneath? (If the car was on ramps or axle stands?)

As far as the dull paint goes, my experience with Mitsi paint on the inner wings/bulkhead etc is that it's pretty thin and not something that you'll be able to do that much with.

Lovely X by the way :thumb:


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Dom

Below is a picture of the yellow cack in situ . . . You can see where I've cleaned up one of the black pipes and started on the black brake cylinder at the back of the engine bay.

What do you think?










Here are some of the car as well


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats f'ing awesome!!


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely car chap. That wax stuff is in some awkward places! Have you got any spray degreaser? I would trying using that with a few brushes then use a jug or watering can to rinse the water off, try to avoid rinsing with pressure. Paint is pretty thin and dull in a lot of bays can wipe a bit of dressing on it then buff off with cloth, usually adds some shine.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice car buddy! I've got a lightning blue 330 myself!


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks to 3Dom - I cracked on today and had another bash - this time I go the PW in there , followed by my trusty leaf blower to dry it out. Just polished the painted area as I hear the paint is quite thin.

Here are the results - PS I dressed everything in WD40 and then buffed it back, always seems to give the best finish no matter how much I spend.




























Here are a few more of her nice and clean.





































Much happier now.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Love those wheels on an X :thumb:








Glad you got on OK


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah my favourite X wheels. Was gonna go for bronze but worried it was too Subaru for an Evo


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

That blue x has a mean stance. Alloys are wicked too


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great cars! I love the number plate!


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Buffer said:


> That blue x has a mean stance. Alloys are wicked too


:thumb:

I went for an aggressive offset, I think they are ET23, so they sit flush to the arch and they have quite a deep concave as they are 9.5J.

I didn't drop it too low either, as I want do drive it and not just pose in it, so there are two fingers spaces between the tyres and the arches.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome machine that!!!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

wow thats amazing. them wheels suit the car really well. im well and truly in love !!


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

What do you all use to keep polished alloy pipework from getting stained by water.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice, I would avoid using wd40 though it will dry out the rubbers, seals etc.
use 303 aerospace protectant instead.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Pomsteroonie said:


> What do you all use to keep polished alloy pipework from getting stained by water.


I used SP1000p on brightwork and powdercoated engine components to good effect. It's cheap to buy, tough and easy to use.


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

very nice motor, one clean bay.


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Nice, I would avoid using wd40 though it will dry out the rubbers, seals etc.
> use 303 aerospace protectant instead.


303 now ordered, I hope it's good as it's not cheap.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's good stuff bud


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Pomsteroonie said:


> 303 now ordered, I hope it's good as it's not cheap.


It's cheaper than new silicon hoses


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

The 'Wax stuff' is overspray from the undersealing. Please dont use WD40 on pipework, you'll destroy the car slowly. Also, if you've got T-cut, bin that also.

My old Evo 9 engine bay below; cleaned using spray degreaser, agitated with a detailing brush, low pressure hose to get it off. 303 all over the plastic, autosol on metal work and then polish/wax the paintwork.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to break out the cotton buds then.
Wd40 and silicon hose ( shakes head in disbelief) noooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Why not just use nitromoors. Thats nearly as good as the old DEB jizer on window rubbers in got em clean but dried them out so much the bloody glass fell out. Then they changed it and it wasnt the same ( like gunk )


----------

